# Heating a cage in a cold room



## shrubhog (Dec 20, 2013)

So I will maybe/probably be adopting a hedgie in the very near future. I have done loads of research and I feel well prepared, but I would like to confirm whether my plan for heating the cage would work. In the winter, my house is kept at about 68°F. My room is in a corner of the house with two outside walls, so it gets pretty cold. I plan on keeping hedgie in my room because it's basically the only place where she could get consistent light and peace and quiet during the day. My plan is to have her in a 2x3 C&C cage with 10.5" high Coro walls, on a stand so it's off the floor. I would have 2 100 watt CHEs in 10" domes and of course a thermostat. My question is, would that be sufficient to keep the cage at the proper temperature? Should I get 150 watt bulbs instead? Or maybe even a space heater as well to keep the room at a higher temp. Also, how should I go about insulating the C&C cage to help hold in warmth better? Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You might have to use CHE's and a space heater. The CHE's are only able to raise the temperature by a few degrees so they wouldn't be able to keep the cage at around 75*F like it should be. I would also use 150 watt bulbs because they would have a better chance at keeping the cage warmer. If I was you I would get everything set up before your hedgehog comes home and try it out to make sure it's going to keep the cage warm enough.


----------



## shrubhog (Dec 20, 2013)

Okay. I'll get 150 watt bulbs and try that, and then if it can't manage to heat enough I'll get a space heater as well. Thanks! I only have this problem in the winter, becuase we keep the house at about 75 anyway in the summer.


----------



## hgual22 (Jun 6, 2014)

The CHE's would probably be okay throughout the summer, but for winter I would have a space heater, and just pack it away when it isnt needed.


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

My room is pretty chilly (65 or 60 on really really really cold days). I have two 60 watt CHEs above my cage and it keeps the cage around 77. I also have heating pads on really low under the cage, just to make it a tiny bit warmer and snuggly. I do have plastic bins as my cage though, which I've heard keeps in the heat a bit better, so I would go 100 or 150 watt. But I don't think you'd need a space heater, too.


----------

